# 07 tundra suspension upgrades?



## niko

my new plow truck is an 07 tundra. planning on putting a snowdogg md 7.5 or md 8 on it. weight around 450-500 pounds. what should i plan on doing to the front suspension prior to installing the plow. it rides pretty low as it is. i'm planning on putting snow tires on and will go as "tall" as i can w/ a tire so i may get a little ground clearence there


----------



## mercer_me

A 2.5" or 3" leveling kit would make a big difference as well as taller tires. My Dad's Tundra has a stock suspension and it handles a 500lb plow fine. But, I wish it had a leveling kit so the push plates would be higher up for when we use it hunting on logging roads.


----------



## jstevens66

I just put the rancho quicklift loaded shocks on my truck, I still need to have the alignment worked out but so far I'm pleased with them


----------



## plowguy43

Nice choice in plows!


----------



## rancherman84

i have a curtis on my 07,and i think its 750 pounds,i added larger bump stops and am happy


----------



## Plow More

I wouldnt ever put a plow on a grocery getter


----------



## atrinh15

Plow More;1501664 said:


> I wouldnt ever put a plow on a grocery getter


I love my grocery getter. Ive had my share of Fords (F350,F150) and both had problems after problems. But dont regret it. Just bought this truck and lets see how long it last me.


----------



## DieselSlug

These newer Tundras are supposed to be comparable to a 3/4 ton behind a 1/2 ton badge. Id rock one!


----------



## mercer_me

DieselSlug;1508477 said:


> These newer Tundras are supposed to be comparable to a 3/4 ton behind a 1/2 ton badge. Id rock one!


I'd call them a heavy 1/2 ton. They remind me of a GM 1500HD.


----------



## niko

just got the plow installed today. rides nice. frame sits a little low and i like to drive on the beach so i may need to do something about that. cant tell if the timbrens raised it up at all, need to have a look in the light


----------



## atrinh15

niko;1508753 said:


> just got the plow installed today. rides nice. frame sits a little low and i like to drive on the beach so i may need to do something about that. cant tell if the timbrens raised it up at all, need to have a look in the light


We need pics what plow did you go with?


----------



## mercer_me

niko;1508753 said:


> just got the plow installed today. rides nice. frame sits a little low and i like to drive on the beach so i may need to do something about that. cant tell if the timbrens raised it up at all, need to have a look in the light


A 3" front and 1" rear leveling kit would take care of that. Thumbs Up


----------



## niko

back rack and tool box go on this weekend. need to order a backup buddy next week. the plow frame is def too low. my f250 was the same way w/ a meyer, i put an air suspension up front in that but was never happy with it. ended up putting 350 springs up front and the front of the truck was a hair high with no plow on. dont want to end up like that again. so you guys think a 3" lift in the front and 1" rear will be the solution? i put timbrens in allready - does that raise the front at all? now i want snow. want to see what it can do


----------



## atrinh15

I put a 3-1 lift on mine and I love it so far. The snow dogg mount sits pretty low in general. Check out my post with the picture I uploaded. 7.6 SD fisher plow


----------



## mercer_me

Very nice truck and plow. I love the green Tundras. The 3 and 1 leveling kit should help you out a lot.


----------



## DieselSlug

Timbrens are larger bumpstops. They dont add any height.


----------



## niko

another question - is a leveling kit just a body lift? no groundclearence gained?


----------



## DieselSlug

niko;1509209 said:


> another question - is a leveling kit just a body lift? no groundclearence gained?


Leveling kit for your truck prolly consists of torsion bar keys or just cranking up your stock bars.


----------



## mercer_me

niko;1509209 said:


> another question - is a leveling kit just a body lift? no groundclearence gained?





DieselSlug;1509211 said:


> Leveling kit for your truck prolly consists of torsion bar keys or just cranking up your stock bars.


It's not a body lift. Tundras don't have torsion bars so a leveling kit for a Tundra consist of spacers for the suspension.


----------



## DieselSlug

mercer_me;1509237 said:


> It's not a body lift. Tundras don't have torsion bars so a leveling kit for a Tundra consist of spacers for the suspension.


Learn something new everyday. Are they coils in the front? But still independant suspension right?


----------



## mercer_me

DieselSlug;1509244 said:


> Learn something new everyday. Are they coils in the front? But still independant suspension right?


The 2nd gen. Tundras have IFS with coil springs.


----------



## H20-32

Niko,

Give me a call about suspension upgades have 2-08 Tundras with upgrades 7815850020 Mark. In Kingston Ma


----------



## niko

thx mark. i'll give you call.


----------



## plowguy43

niko;1509096 said:


> back rack and tool box go on this weekend. need to order a backup buddy next week. the plow frame is def too low. my f250 was the same way w/ a meyer, i put an air suspension up front in that but was never happy with it. ended up putting 350 springs up front and the front of the truck was a hair high with no plow on. dont want to end up like that again. so you guys think a 3" lift in the front and 1" rear will be the solution? i put timbrens in allready - does that raise the front at all? now i want snow. want to see what it can do


Truck looks awesome! A leveling kit is a cheap and effective way to get the plow in the air.


----------



## sld92e_23

niko;1509096 said:


> back rack and tool box go on this weekend. need to order a backup buddy next week. the plow frame is def too low. my f250 was the same way w/ a meyer, i put an air suspension up front in that but was never happy with it. ended up putting 350 springs up front and the front of the truck was a hair high with no plow on. dont want to end up like that again. so you guys think a 3" lift in the front and 1" rear will be the solution? i put timbrens in allready - does that raise the front at all? now i want snow. want to see what it can do


nice truck I have the toytec 3/1 kit installed...front and rear timbren kit...thats all you'll ned imo have been running mine that way since 2007... I have a 7.5 fisher x blade that I have been using for the last 2 seasons, it all still works awesome


----------



## niko

thanks for the help guys. after the 3/1 leveling kit what size tires are you guys using?


----------



## mercer_me

niko;1516995 said:


> thanks for the help guys. after the 3/1 leveling kit what size tires are you guys using?


My Dad has 275s on his Tundra. If I had a Tundra I would put 285s on it.


----------



## H20-32

*Tires*

Niko 275/70/18 E load range huge difference.


----------

